# Archery dealers in the Sault



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Used to be a place on the US side run by a guy named Dave. That was a very long time ago. 10 years maybe. I did their range inspection for them. But I think they moved. Ya got a "hit" out on him or what?  Ken


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave Boston, but I'm not sure he is active anymore Stan


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Stan;

The place "was" called Dave's Archery. I am not sure if he is still around, but he was when I lived ther 10 years ago. He is on the Canadian side. I will check with my buddy in the Sault this week when he gets home from moose hunting, and try to get his number for you.

Rob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks. An e-mail address would be OK as well.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*google it*

Found this

http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/sault-ste-marie/daves-archery-shop/1628388.html

Dave's Archery Shop
774 Third Line E
Sault Ste Marie, ON P6A 6J8
(705) 253-4658


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks. I'll give him a call.


----------

